# What would tractor work cost per hour?



## kmckinnie (Jul 25, 2011)

If I was to want food plots mowed and harrowed in, I throw the seed and fertilizer and harrowed in again, what would it cost per hour or 8 hour day? Thanks


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think your best bet would be to have someone bushog/harrow then spead your seed and fertilizer and use a drag to cover it yourself. If I were in that business there would be an extra cost for leaving and coming back unless I lived really close to your club.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 25, 2011)

I think you would rather offer someone a membeship to do the tractor work if you have enough room for another member since you dont have anyone in the club with a tractor.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 25, 2011)

We had a guy quote $40/hr


----------



## CAL (Jul 25, 2011)

A lots has to do with the size tractor and equipment involved.Most farmers around me get 50.00/hr.minimum.Have a D6 bull dozier pulling a 12' off set harrow over some chopped land.He is charging 120.00/hr.for an example.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont do tractor work for hire any more.

 But if I were to have to load and haul a tractor and equipment to a job site and it was say 30 miles away.......... I think $50 per hour with a 8 hr. minimum  would have to be charged to overcome expenses and have a little for your time.


Check with your local rental company and see what they may have. Some have tractor/trailer/mower etc all set for weekend rentals.  Worth a few calls to see.


----------



## Napi (Jul 26, 2011)

The other quotes sound about right. It really depends on the area and who is close by. Catch somebody needing some money and get it done cheap. Somebody in the business may charge more. Where is the area?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in Quitman Co. I have the tractor and equipment needed, I was just looking at what a ballpark # was! Others in the area want some work done, I just wanted to know a fair price! Thanks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

A few months ago, I had someone clear out my property line because it had grown over with small trees, briars, vines, etc.  I cleared out one side of my property myself with a chainsaw and "bush axes" and a lot of hard labor with plenty of sweat.  However, the other side was really covered over and so thick that you couldn't even walk through it.  The only way into it was through some "tunnels" that had been created by hogs.  The guy that I contracted to do this work had a "brush cutter" mounted on the front of a type of "skid-steer" with a metal track and enclosed cab and wow did it do a super job.  It would cut and mulch trees etc up to about 5" in diameter with no problem.  It was the most bodacious cutting machine that I have ever seen and it did the job very efficiently too.  His rate for that type of work was $60 per hour with a 4 hour minimum.  For $240, it was a good deal for me because it would have taken me a month or so and probably would have killed me in the process.

I recently had someone else do some bush-hogging for me.  The field had grown up some around the edges and had some trees that were about 4-5" in diameter.  It was probably about 15-20 acres total and he charged me $200 total.  I don't know how long that it actually took to complete this job because I was in Texas at the time.  I thought that the price was very reasonable especially with the price of fuel.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jul 27, 2011)

i used to bush-hog lots for people around savannah; usually lawncare companies that did not have the equipment to get an overgrown lot knocked down.  i charged $100 for the first hour and $50/hr after that.  3 hr minimum.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 29, 2012)

Anywhere from $35 to $50 an hour should be fair IF you don't have to travel far, you need to charge for fuel and time to the site also.


----------



## Showman (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh why not charge a "Fuel Surcharge" like every one else does?  After all, these machines don't run on air.  My neighbor just had some work done on his place and cost him $100/hr, 4 hour min.  But it consisted of a Bulldozer and a Track-Hoe plus a dump truck.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2012)

Showman said:


> Oh why not charge a "Fuel Surcharge" like every one else does?  After all, these machines don't run on air.  My neighbor just had some work done on his place and cost him $100/hr, 4 hour min.  But it consisted of a Bulldozer and a Track-Hoe plus a dump truck.



That was a steal, anybody doing work with heavy equipment that cheap is loosing money.


----------



## Showman (Apr 20, 2012)

That is why my 18-wheeler is parked now.  Independent contractors just can't afford fuel and customers balk at paying a fuel surcharge.  BIG trucking companies are starting to go the "take it or leave it" route and if you go by these large companies terminals, you see lots of parked trucks.  Like in any other business idea, insurance is a must and it is also going over the top on cost.


----------



## livetohunt (Apr 21, 2012)

If you get that type of work done for $50 hr you are getting a great deal...Most prices I have been quoted in the past ranged around $80 hr. Luckily, friends do it much cheaper for me.


----------

